# Vermiculite to Water ratios



## eddie123 (Sep 9, 2012)

my bearded dragons and smooth knob tail geckos are pregnant are looking like they will lay any day now so i just want to know what vermiculite to water ratios you use are. I have heard mixed thoughts for each=
Bearded Dragons-4:1 at 29 degrees for 50-70 days
smooth knob tailed geckos-4:6 at 28.5 degrees for about 60-65 days
Is this on weight eg 400g:100g or on volume eg 4cups:1cup


----------



## loungelizard (Sep 9, 2012)

I use 1:1 by weight . Have no issues.


----------



## geckodan (Sep 9, 2012)

For vermiculite 1:1 by weight is the long used mix. If you can't weigh it then use 1:10 water to vermiculite by volume to get the same mix (that is 1 x 250 ml cup of vermiculite to 25 ml water)


----------



## mad_at_arms (Sep 9, 2012)

Go by weight not volume.


----------



## Colin (Sep 9, 2012)

as said 1:1 by weight
1litre of water = 1000grams vermiculite


----------



## eddie123 (Sep 9, 2012)

ok thanks guys i will use 1:1 by weight. some people say the drier mix is better though http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-lizards-5383/smooth-knob-tail-gecko-egg-175904/


----------



## gregcranston (Sep 9, 2012)

Not sure about the gecko's, but i've always used 1:1 by weight vermiculite:water for my bearded dragon eggs, and have had great success!


----------



## eddie123 (Sep 9, 2012)

thanks greg i will use that for my beardie eggs but still not sure what to use for the knobbies. Also should i set the vermiculite up now or do it when she lays the eggs?


----------



## Chris1 (Sep 9, 2012)

ive never incubated beardy eggs, but i killed a whole bunch of amyae eggs 2 years ago with a 50/50 ratio, i now use a drier mix of 60/40 (by weight, kitchen scales work well) with 100% success.

(60g vermiculite, 40g water)


----------



## eddie123 (Sep 9, 2012)

thank you chris that is what i was looking for. Should i set it all up now or when she lays?


----------



## Chris1 (Sep 9, 2012)

either is fine, if the lid is on the ratio wont change.


----------



## eddie123 (Sep 9, 2012)

i have done the containers. The vermiculite stayed in its position when put in a ball so i though there was too much water. I put 2cm of dry vermiculite on top. Is this ok? i did a drier mix for the geckos


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Sep 9, 2012)

1:1 but I like to sprinkle a very thin dry layer over the top of that.


----------



## Ramsayi (Sep 9, 2012)

.


----------



## eddie123 (Sep 9, 2012)

i will do that for the next clutch ramsayi but im fairly sure my mix is dry enough at the moment, ill see how it goes


----------



## Thyla (Sep 9, 2012)

eddie123 said:


> i have done the containers. The vermiculite stayed in its position when put in a ball so i though there was too much water. I put 2cm of dry vermiculite on top. Is this ok? i did a drier mix for the geckos



So the eggs are sitting on top of 2cm of dry vermiculite?
Doesn't anyone else think this would be way too dry? Eggs need moisture and heat, I don't think 2cm of dry vermiculite on top of moist vermiculite would give it enough moisture.

I use the 1:1 ratio for smooth knob tails and at 28.5celcius mine hatch out in 75 days so be patient if they take a little longer than your expected 60-65 days.

EDIT: Grammer


----------



## eddie123 (Sep 9, 2012)

thanks thyla i just changed that, i will top up with dry when eggs are laid


----------

